# Vanilla Bean Panna Cotta



## fired up (May 4, 2010)

Here is a recipe for a super easy dessert that is an Italian classic. It is essentially Jello, but has a creamier, softer, pudding like consistency. 

Vanilla Bean Panna Cotta (recipe from The Joy of Cooking)

Mix one envelope (2 1/4 teaspoons) of unflavored gelatin
with 3 Tablespoons of cold water and set aside.

In a small sauce pan mix together

1 1/2 Cups Heavy Whipping Cream
1 Cup Whole Milk
1/2 Cup Sugar
1 Vanilla Bean* (Split Lengthwise and seeds scraped, add all to the pan)

*You can substitute 1 teaspoon of vanilla extract but do not add it until after you add the gelatin later.


Bring this mixture to a boil over medium heat.

When the mixture comes to a boil remove it from the heat and take out the vanilla bean.

Stir in gelatin until completely dissolved.
Add the vanilla extract if you did not use a vanilla bean.

Pour in to lightly oiled or sprayed 4-6 oz custard cups or ramekins and refrigerate for around 4 hours. If you are not going to serve them right away after they set then press plastic wrap onto the surface of each cream to prevent a skin from forming on them. These will keep in the fridge for 3 days.

To serve simply run a knife around the edge and turn out onto a plate.

I served mine with fresh strawberries and blackberries with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar reduction.

Here is a pic.



There are many different versions of this simple dessert that you can make.
I have made chocolate, pumpkin, raspberry, peach, etc..

I hope you guys try this out sometime. It would make a good ending to all those Italian throwdown entries you are going to be sending me :P
Thanks for looking.

Brad


----------



## werdwolf (May 4, 2010)

Sounds good.  Copied and into the to do list.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chefrob (May 4, 2010)

you guys should try it....this stuff is good!


----------



## fire it up (May 4, 2010)

Looks great, definitely something I will have to make for my Mom.
She loves lemon so I'll give that a shot


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

man that looks great there Brad. I knew you were a chef but not with the pretty food type of chef. Is that like a flan cause it sure looks like one. But thats is really great looking and I'm sure tasting too. Isn't weird how many things you put balsomic vingar reduction on.


----------

